# What size Skate Banana?



## SlickmisterN (Mar 19, 2011)

To narrow it down I'd say you do not need a 156, its up to you between the 152 or 154. Whats your build like? Athletic or uh heavy? Either way if it were me I'd go 154 for about 70/30 all-mountain/park riding. If it were the reverse I would get the 152... Cheers!


----------



## USAF (May 18, 2011)

I wouldn't say I'm heavy nor athletic. I'd say i'm like right in the middle. I'm not ripped, but i'm in shape enough to be able to run 2 miles 3 or 4 times a week. Thanks for the advice


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Go the 52 if your freestyle is going to be park driven (you could possibly look at the 49 if your solely using it for park). The 52/54 if its all mountain freestyle, up to you really. I have a 53 alt camber and am roughly the same height/weight as you, for all mountain and it suits well.


----------



## USAF (May 18, 2011)

Thanks for the help . I'm leaning towards 152 because I heard with the Skate Banana you want to size down a little bit. Can anyone confirm/deny this?


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm 6 foot and 185 lbs and I sport a 159 SB 
I ride every where kinda equal amounts. I bought the recommended size and I have been very happy with this board. If I rode more park and was better I might have gone one size smaller.
Not sure if this helps but that was my report on my board.

-Slyder


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

USAF said:


> I heard with the Skate Banana you want to size down ?


Yeah, i have heard this mentioned a fair bit with the banana, i think it refers to when the first started making them and the whole reverse camber thing got re-born. The reverse camber floats better in pow, so, you can minimize your size. Case in point, on a traditional camber board I ride a 159...or im snorkling and doing a tomahawk down the mountain. 

I ride a 53 Never Summer SL and it floats way better than the 59 does with my weight on it.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

I vote for the 154.. mainly since I like riding the backbowls and cruising along the trails when the park gets crowded. But there really isn't a huge difference between the two.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

i would go with the 54. 2cm isnt too much of a difference so you can't go wrong with either. if you suck get the smaller size. amen.


----------



## SlickmisterN (Mar 19, 2011)

fattrav said:


> Yeah, i have heard this mentioned a fair bit with the banana, i think it refers to when the first started making them and the whole reverse camber thing got re-born. The reverse camber floats better in pow, so, you can minimize your size.


Also think about the magnetraction edge as a string. Those wavy edges create a longer running surface and when "pulled straight", depending on how aggressive the magne is, will equal a board that is 5-10cm longer... in theory of course.


----------



## thetraveler (Feb 24, 2010)

SlickmisterN said:


> Also think about the magnetraction edge as a string. Those wavy edges create a longer running surface and when "pulled straight", depending on how aggressive the magne is, will equal a board that is 5-10cm longer... in theory of course.


wow, that is one of the most retarded theories i've heard in a while...


----------



## SlickmisterN (Mar 19, 2011)

How is that "retarded"? Can u not grasp the concept that is being conveyed? Cause your post sounds kinda hostile, like you are mad that you never got to experience simple geometry or physics in highschool...


----------



## legends6spd (Jan 18, 2010)

at 5"6 and 160lbs i say go with the 152 for a bit more freestyle fun. either board will be ok but the extra 2cm saved can mean a quicker rotation on spins and more jibby in the park


----------



## thetraveler (Feb 24, 2010)

SlickmisterN said:


> How is that "retarded"? Can u not grasp the concept that is being conveyed? Cause your post sounds kinda hostile, like you are mad that you never got to experience simple geometry or physics in highschool...


what is retarded is that you are saying that a shorter magnetraction board rides like a longer board with no magnetraction - because of the magnetraction technology. that sounds like you never got to experience much riding - otherwise you wouldn't regurgitate some retarded sounding irrelevant crap that was written by a manufacturer's marketing department... 

oh and if you want to talk about education  - i will put money on it that my education kicks the living shit out of your education and then pulls its pants down and takes a massive steaming shit on it while it is lying there all broken on the pavement.


----------



## USAF (May 18, 2011)

Thank you for all of the replies and advice everybody . And his theory does seem to make some sense to me. It's the same concept that a hypotenuse of a triangle is longer than the base. Sort of similar, difference is that magnetraction is squiggly. 

And how is saying that increased running surface will, in theory provide more stability, irrelevant? 

I'm new to snowboarding, so I don't know too much about the whole mechanics behind everything. I'm just saying that to me, his theory does seem to make some sense.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Ok, regardless of whether mangetraction makes shit longer or not, here is what you need to know.

The 154 is going to be marginally more stable at high speed than the 152. Will you be able to tell the difference? Probably not, and its probably not measureable. 

Go the 152 or the 154. Just pick one and say "fuck it, i'll get that one". Were talking the difference of 2 cms here.


----------



## USAF (May 18, 2011)

Thanks for the insight. That was actually one of my concerns, what the difference in stability is and you answered that for me .


----------



## SlickmisterN (Mar 19, 2011)

thetraveler said:


> what is retarded is that you are saying that a shorter magnetraction board rides like a longer board with no magnetraction - because of the magnetraction technology.
> 
> oh and if you want to talk about education  - i will put money on it that my education kicks the living shit out of your education and then pulls its pants down and takes a massive steaming shit on it while it is lying there all broken on the pavement.


You are so right! That totally sounds like something an educated person would say. You even go so far as to defend your education's ego with an elementary style ontological metaphor. Please excuse me for not comprehending the genius in your posts before... hahaha

and USAF the difference really is going to be negligible at that point


----------



## TofuSama (May 20, 2010)

SlickmisterN said:


> How is that "retarded"? Can u not grasp the concept that is being conveyed? Cause your post sounds kinda hostile, like you are mad that you never got to experience simple geometry or physics in highschool...


You had how magnetraction works entirely wrong. Think steak knife, not longer blade. (the difference in edge length also wouldn't have been 5-10cm, considering how hard magne is to notice.) The different points create rougher contact into ice, biting deeper/better.


----------



## SlickmisterN (Mar 19, 2011)

TofuSama said:


> You had how magnetraction works entirely wrong. Think steak knife, not longer blade. (the difference in edge length also wouldn't have been 5-10cm, considering how hard magne is to notice.) The different points create rougher contact into ice, biting deeper/better.


The two concepts are intrinsically linked. 

Step one, get some floss and scotch tape. 

Step two, trace a Travis Rice or Banana Magic's edge using said floss and tape

Step three, surprise yourself with how little you know about life and the world around you.


----------

